# Online direct sales of AdBlue from Kruse NA



## Display_Name (Apr 14, 2010)

While hopefully it will be a while before I'll need any DEF beyond what comes included with the maintenance plan, I wanted to know where I might buy it online just in case I couldn't find any locally.

I found that Kruse NA, the maker of AdBlue for the american market, sells DEF directly on ebay.

http://shop.ebay.com/kruse3511203/m.html?

The offer everything from 4 packs of the Kruse 1/2 gallon top-off bottles to pallets of 55 gallon drums.

Pricing (including shipping) seems just a bit higher than what has been reported in the forum as far as prices to be found at VW dealers for the 1/2 gallon bottles.


----------

